# John Gill on Gospel Preaching



## AV1611 (Nov 17, 2007)

*FYI:*


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 17, 2007)

AV1611 said:


> *FYI:* John Gill Study



Thanks for informing us of this blog; I like John Gill, though I don't agree with him on a number of things.


----------



## Amazing Grace (Nov 17, 2007)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> AV1611 said:
> 
> 
> > *FYI:* John Gill Study
> ...



I heard he played soccer Daniel....


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 17, 2007)

Amazing Grace said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > AV1611 said:
> ...



And cricket as well.


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 17, 2007)

He played a lot of sports because he was rather hyper, right?


----------



## JM (Nov 17, 2007)

Good stuff RJS.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 17, 2007)

Pergamum said:


> He played a lot of sports because he was rather hyper, right?






Some might say high, rather than hyper...maybe he played basketball.


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 17, 2007)

Dr. Curt Daniel is supposed to be one of the top experts on Gill (what was that, a 900+ page dissertation at Edinburgh on hyper-Calvinism?). I have his lecture notes on the _History and Theology of Calvinism_ (available for free in PDF form in 574 pages!) and am listening to his 75 MP3 lectures on same. Does anyone know where you can find his dissertation itself?

Daniel clearly does not agree with the hyper-Calvinists on their supralapsarianism, nor on their denial of a free offer of the Gospel. However, he does seem to like Gill's defense of believer baptism from a Covenant Theology perspective.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 17, 2007)

DMcFadden said:


> Dr. Curt Daniel is supposed to be one of the top experts on Gill (what was that, a 900+ page dissertation at Edinburgh on hyper-Calvinism?). I have his lecture notes on the _History and Theology of Calvinism_ (available for free in PDF form in 574 pages!) and am listening to his 75 MP3 lectures on same. Does anyone know where you can find his dissertation itself?
> 
> Daniel clearly does not agree with the hyper-Calvinists on their supralapsarianism, nor on their denial of a free offer of the Gospel. However, he does seem to like Gill's defense of believer baptism from a Covenant Theology perspective.



Where can you get that PDF from?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 17, 2007)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > Dr. Curt Daniel is supposed to be one of the top experts on Gill (what was that, a 900+ page dissertation at Edinburgh on hyper-Calvinism?). I have his lecture notes on the _History and Theology of Calvinism_ (available for free in PDF form in 574 pages!) and am listening to his 75 MP3 lectures on same. Does anyone know where you can find his dissertation itself?
> ...



It's right here.


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks, Andrew, you beat me to it in answering Daniel's question. Since you are the resident Sherlock Holmes of rare and hard-to-find bibliography, do you know where one can get a copy of Dr. Daniel's dissertation?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 17, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > DMcFadden said:
> ...



 Thanks Andrew.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 17, 2007)

DMcFadden said:


> Thanks, Andrew, you beat me to it in answering Daniel's question. Since you are the resident Sherlock Holmes of rare and hard-to-find bibliography, do you know where one can get a copy of Dr. Daniel's dissertation?



Good question! I checked and did not find it available at UMI. 

Daniel, Curt. Hyper-Calvinism and John Gill. Unpublished Ph.D. dissertation, University of Edinburgh, 1983. 

The next places to check, I think, would be the University of Edinburgh or with Dr. Daniel himself.


----------



## AV1611 (Nov 20, 2007)

...


----------

